# looking for used sweeper



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

i am looking to purchase a good used regenerative sweeper if you have one post it and i will take a look also should i have a concern about a mall sweeper with low miles its a 93 gmc with a 210 tymco all miles are at low rpms


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Go to worldsweeper.com and there is a nice writeup on used equipment purchases. Keep in mind low speed driving will equal low miles, but not low usage if that makes sense. It may never leave the lot, but doesn't mean it doesn't have a lot of wear. Too bad they don't all have hour meters. Too bad you can't trust hour meters. People swap them and unhook them. Check the usual wear items. Drive it down the road at highway speeds for 20-30 minutes or more. Take it to a mechanic. Low miles doesn't mean the front end isn't worn out. There are a lot of turns in parking lot sweeping and odd weight distribution.


----------

